# Kritische Java-Anwendung und Citrix veröffentlichen



## piu58 (7. Okt 2014)

Liebe Java-Gemeinde,

ich wende mich mit einem sicherlich etwas speziellen, aber heiklen Thema an euch. Ich arbeite in einem Krankenhaus in der EDV und muss gemeinsam mit einer Firma konzipieren, wie eine Java-Anwendung zuverlässig über Citrix gestartet werden kann. Das Problem liegt dabei im Umfeld der Zertifizierung.

Die Java-Klassen werden vom Hersteller mit einem Comodo-Zertifikat geliefert. Dieses liegt auch im Zertifikate-Store der Citrix-Hosts. Über das Internet wird beim Start die Lister der rückgezogenen Zertifikate (CRL, certificate revocation list) abgefragt. Hierin liegt ein Problem. Das Internet ist gelegentlich nicht erreichbar, obwohl unser Intranet funktioniert. In einem solchen Fall ließe sich die Anwendung nicht über Citrix starten, da die Sicherheitsstufe der Citrix-Landschaft auf höchstmöglich steht. (Lokal käme eine Sicherheitsabfrage hoch und man käme weiter). 
Die Anwendung beinhaltet die Behandlungsdaten von Patienten auf Intensivstation, das sind bei uns ~350 Plätze. Ein unangekündigter Ausfall wäre katastrophal (und ein angekündigter ist auch nicht schön).

Was kann man hier empfehlen? Alle Lösungsmöglichkeiten, die ich erdachthabe, sind mit Nachteilen behaftet:
A) Wir zertifizieren nicht über Comodo, sondern über unsere hauseigene CA. Das geht freilich, verpflichtet aber den Hersteller, für uns ein extra Paket zu bauen. Schwer durchsetzbar.
B) Der Hersteller liefert eine exe, diese wird von uns selbst über die hauseigene CA zeritifizert, das können wir technisch. Ist einerseits nicht java-like und bringt zusätzliche Risiken in das Produkt (die Risiken des exe-verpackers müssen mit betrachtet werden).
C) Wir installieren alles lokal und benutzen kein Citrix. Ganz schlimmer Fall: Bei jedem Update müssen 350 Computer angefasst werden. Da stimmt die Betriebsabteilung nur mit 120-dB-Zähneknirschen zu.

Sieht jemand noch andere Wege?


----------



## Joose (7. Okt 2014)

piu58 hat gesagt.:


> A) Wir zertifizieren nicht über Comodo, sondern über unsere hauseigene CA. Das geht freilich, verpflichtet aber den Hersteller, für uns ein extra Paket zu bauen. Schwer durchsetzbar.
> B) Der Hersteller liefert eine exe, diese wird von uns selbst über die hauseigene CA zeritifizert, das können wir technisch. Ist einerseits nicht java-like und bringt zusätzliche Risiken in das Produkt (die Risiken des exe-verpackers müssen mit betrachtet werden).
> C) Wir installieren alles lokal und benutzen kein Citrix. Ganz schlimmer Fall: Bei jedem Update müssen 350 Computer angefasst werden. Da stimmt die Betriebsabteilung nur mit 120-dB-Zähneknirschen zu.
> Sieht jemand noch andere Wege?



Ja eine normale Client Server Architektur.
Die Anwendung läuft am Server zentral und die 350 Benutzer greifen nur mittels Client Anwendung oder Webanwendung zu

Vorteil: 
Muss die eigentliche Anwendung geändert werden geschieht dies nur am Server und ist sofort für alle verfügbar.
Alle Arbeiten immer mit der gleichen Version
Ein Client kann nicht direkt auf Daten zugreifen sondern bekommt nur die Daten vom Server die er wirklich braucht und haben darf.

Nachteil: 
Updates an der Anwendung haben den Fall zur Folge das keiner die Applikation benutzen kann (daher sind Updates auf eine Zeit zu verschieben die als nicht kritisch eingestuft wird)


Vorteil einer Webanwendung:
Auch hier besteht die Möglichkeit an einer Stelle die Anwendung zu aktualisieren und alle arbeiten immer mit der gleichen Version (hier gilt für Updates dasselbe wie für den Server)

Nachteil einer Webanwendung:
Je nach gewünschte Funktionalität kommen Webanwendungen an ihre Grenzen


----------

